# I Knew I Shouldn't Have tried On That Dainese Jacket....



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

....now I have to have it, and nothing else will work.  :rofl:

Damn me. It's the Laguna Seca perforated jacket (not the full suit, just the jacket). Fit perfectly, wasn't too stiff and constricting, and felt solid yet comfortable. Now to come up with $450....:bawling:

Any ideas of where to get it for cheaper? CycleGear has them on sale for $370 at the moment, which is awesome, but still not sure if I can swing that.

Damn me. That is an awesome jacket.

(Yes this is a pointless thread, but I had to get it out.....:rofl: )


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Give in to your tempations! Tell yourself you *need* it because it's for your safety, not some useless splurge of money spending.
I guess I would check out Ebay, I bought my Icon Hooligan jacket for $85 brand new, sticker price $290.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

You only live once. 

And you will help the economy.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I helped the economy out today. 

:eeps:





:freakdanc:


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

E36 Phantom said:


> Well, I helped the economy out today.
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> :freakdanc:


I would have to say that is helping yourself and not the economy. Just buy the ****ing jacket already. :thumbup:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

edgar620 said:


> I would have to say that is helping yourself and not the economy. Just buy the ****ing jacket already. :thumbup:


I did. That was what the above post was about. :AF330i:

F*cking love it!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Pics or you didn't buy it.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Pics or you didn't buy it.


+1 :eeps:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Congrats! My husband's first leather suit was Vanson. They were nice enough and comfortable, but he really loves his Dainese suit for track days.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

excuse me


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

ChampagneKitty said:


> excuse me


Aren't you the one that always posts stupid/uselss stuff in threads you have no business in/knowledge about?


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> Aren't you the one that always posts stupid/uselss stuff in threads you have no business in/knowledge about?


That sounds about right.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Damn, harsh. :rofl: Not familiar with Kitty, I'll have to check out those posts. 

Pics to come soon, you dorks. :lmao:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> Damn, harsh. :rofl: Not familiar with Kitty, I'll have to check out those posts.
> 
> Pics to come soon, you dorks. :lmao:


Maybe a little harsh, then again he/she/it is probably used to getting called out for being a waste of typing space :dunno:


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> ....now I have to have it, and nothing else will work.  :rofl:
> 
> Damn me. It's the Laguna Seca perforated jacket (not the full suit, just the jacket). Fit perfectly, wasn't too stiff and constricting, and felt solid yet comfortable. Now to come up with $450....:bawling:
> 
> ...


Check out Bert's MC in Covina, they've been reducing their prices. It would give you better comparison and confidence for that $370.00

Good luck


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Check Motowheels.
http://www.motowheels.com/index2.html
Got my wife 2pc Dainese for about 1/2 off.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

E36 Phantom said:


> ....now I have to have it, and nothing else will work.  :rofl:
> 
> Damn me. It's the Laguna Seca perforated jacket (not the full suit, just the jacket). Fit perfectly, wasn't too stiff and constricting, and felt solid yet comfortable. Now to come up with $450....:bawling:
> 
> ...


Well, it's been a month-and-a-half later, and we're still eagerly awaiting a pic of you wearing this jacket. :stickpoke


----------

